# ? for the hunters



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

I know I've mentioned this before but Luna is going for her 4th qualifying ribbon for her JH this weekend. My husband is going to be handling her, not our previous handler/trainer (but my husband worked with him to get up to speed). 

Anyway, my husband bought the gun that shoots blanks (I'm not sure of the name) but it turns out it is a .38 and Luna has only been exposed to a .22 up until now.

She's never exhibited any signs of gun shyness before but do you think the increase in volume could be a problem? I know eventually she will need to be fine with the higher volume when she officially starts hunting, but we're just wondering if this could affect her performance at the test this weekend. 

The handler/trainer we've been working with is out of the country right now so we can't ask him. We'd appreciate your feedback. Thanks!


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

I personally don't think it will be a huge transition. I would make sure to practice with it with Luna before the trials. As long as she has already learned to work under a gun I would assume that the situation will be normal.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Shoot high and well behind the pup - like dmak - see no problem - Luna is all about the bird !


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Thanks for your feedback. So I just called my husband to tell him what you guys said. He's home with her today (I'm at work) and he said did a couple of test fires while they were out on a hike today. 
He said she definitely was aware of the sound and stopped for a second when she heard it, but she didn't really seem phased by it and went about her business right after. He supposes maybe she was more aware of it because she wasn't in bird-hunting mode. So, hopefully when she's locked in on the bird the fact that it's a bit louder won't make a difference.


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

If it's a .38 Caliber it is not allowed in AKC Hunt Tests.

"_Section 7. Guns. Only blank pistols may be used by handlers in Pointing Breed Hunting Tests. Blank pistols used to fire a blank cartridge must have a solid barrel incapable of discharging live ammunition. Handlers should be aware of the potentially harmful impact the repeated discharge of a blank pistol can have on the hearing of people, dogs and horses. The following regulations apply to the use of blank guns/ammunition.
The .22 caliber (6mm) blanks are preferred but all calibers up to .32 are acceptable. Blank pistols that fire shotgun 209 primers are also acceptable. The .22 caliber “acorn” crimps may be used. For .22 caliber blanks produced for other purposes (not specifically for blank pistols), handlers should be guided by the recommendation of the manufacturer with regard to the safety of their use in blank pistols._

I've not seen a .38 blank pistol, and it must be a solid Barrel. I carry a .38 with snake shot and it's louder than a 12 ga. 
The reason .22 are preferred is that there is a pretty good jump in "boom" from a .22 to a .32. Your dog may be fine with it, but remember, you are with a bracemate and especially in the Junior level, they may not have had a great introduction to the gun. I try to keep it light in the Hunt Tests, it's good sportsmanship.

Ken


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Thanks Ken, good to know. 

My husband is new at this and apparently he couldn't buy the .22 because his gun license application hasn't gone through yet. I find is strange that he could get the .38 though?

Hopefully he can borrow the .22 from one of our friends otherwise he won't be able to enter her in the test this weekend. 

This was a bad time for our trainer/handler to go to Aruba!


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Wait. I just checked. Turns out what he bought is a .32. My bad!
Even still, would it be better for him to use a .22 for the test?


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Why do you need a license for a blank pistol? That doesn't seem right.


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

We have a good quality .22 blank pistol. Steve is happy to let Rick borrow it...


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

VVell done Victoria. Great to see the V hunting community pitching in together.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Fly - when PIKE went for his HT I called one of the clubs putting it on and asked if I needed to buy a starting pistol - the said no - they had one I could borrow - very nice of them - the one they had shot 12ga primers - neat idea !


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Thanks everyone.

Victoria, thank you! I will have Rick contact Steve about the gun. He could probably just use the .32 but it's probably best for Luna and her brace mate if he uses the .22. 

threefsh, I was confused yesterday about the gun license and what that meant. Apparently, the trainer we work with (Jeff) suggested that my husband get a "gunX" for training and for the hunt test. There were 2 options: One is the .32 blank pistol he purchased and the other was one that would have required him to have a gun license in order to purchase it, even though he would have been using it for training, though I'm not exactly sure why. 

He took a gun safety class and met with the chief of police in our town for an interview and completed his application for a gun license 2 months ago but he was told it could take 6 months to a year before his application would even be reviewed. That's how it goes in Massachusetts, I guess. 

Anyway, thanks all for your support. If Luna hadn't done so well in her training and prior hunt tests, he would never have even pursued this whole gun thing but now he feels like it's the right thing to do for her, and our future vizslas.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

> He took a gun safety class and met with the chief of police in our town for an interview and completed his application for a gun license 2 months ago but he was told it c*ould take 6 months to a year before his application would even be reviewed*. That's how it goes in Massachusetts, I guess.


That is bureaucratic stupidity gone wild.

RBD


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Fly - get your guns now - in the not to distant future we will be waiting a lifetime to own one - I have no problem with back ground checks and the requirement for hunter safety courses - but it should take no longer than the state expects you to pay your taxes ! LOL


----------



## bounce (Dec 4, 2009)

Its probably the 209 primers that are the issue getting, not the blank gun... 

Even when firing a .22, I like to fire it down towards the ground with my body in between it and dog. That way you never (accidentally) point it at the Judge...


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

She did it! 

Luna is now officially a Junior Hunter. She had her 4th qualifying brace yesterday. My husband was very proud that he was able to handle her for this one. 

Thank you all for your support. VictoriaW's husband did let my husband use his .22 which was very nice!


PS - Bounce, you're right. It was the primers that were the problem.


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Go Luna! And flynnandlunas_dad_! 8)

Did anyone take a picture? We want to see...


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Victoria, I only took one picture. I will post it when I get home tonight. I wasn't as enthusiastic about taking pictures this time around because it was freezing and I was exhausted!

It was quite the adventure: 
All 4 of us (me, Rick, Flynn & Luna) spent the night before at a fairly sketchy pet friendly motel near the field, and no one slept! The dogs were on high-alert and barked at every strange sound they heard all night (and there were a lot of them). 

Then, we arrived at the field at 7:15 am for a planned start time of 7:30am for JH. No one knows why exactly, but they didn't even start the first brace until after 10, and Luna was in brace 5 so she didn't even go until about noon. Turns out, we could have all had a good night's sleep at home and driven down in the morning, but we had no way of knowing. 

Oh, the things we do for these dogs we love


----------



## BlueandMac (Apr 21, 2011)

Congratulations Luna! And to your Mom and Dad! Great news


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Great job Luna and Rick! Congrats to all .


----------

